# Todays smoke for the evening meal



## smoking b (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, I was sad because I hadn't smoked anything for a few days  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   so I did some pondering. This is what I settled on...













PICT0859.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 20, 2012






I put olive oil, salt, pepper & fresh squeezed garlic juice on them.













PICT0858.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 20, 2012






I experimented with this one. I flattened it out - I showed no mercy! Once flattened I lined it with provolone & swiss cheese. On top of that I put a little homegrown basil, thyme, oregano & a lil fresh pressed garlic. I rolled it all up into a log & held it together with a couple toothpicks. I put olive oil, salt, pepper & fresh squeezed garlic juice on it then also...

I heated up the MES to 225* & put them in. I smoked them heavily with corn cob & took them to an IT of 165*













PICT0861.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 20, 2012






Sliced pic so you can see how juicy it turned out...













PICT0860.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 20, 2012






The flattened & rolled piece tasted very good indeed - nice blend of flavors!













PICT0862.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 20, 2012






I cut up one of the others & put it on a bed of rice & topped it off with homemade sauce. I also made some french fries from my potatoes but forgot to snag a pic in the midst of my feeding frenzy. It turned out to be a pretty good meal that I would make again. I have a breast left over for tomorrow as well  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Any comments and/or suggestions are welcome...


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks good.....


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like you're on ROLL...LOL!!! I like the ingredients in the filling...lots of fresh flavors...sounds like a winner...and corn cob smoke, man, that's gotta be a smooth and sweet touch for an already great flavor combination.

I don't see a thing wrong with it, in fact, I can see myself sitting in front of that plate, right now! Looks like a nice dinner, brother!

BTW, don't flip the "off" switch...smoke when you can, and smoke whatever you feel like...it will all be great eating.

Thanks for sharing a fine meal with us!

Eric


----------



## smoking b (Dec 20, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Looks good.....


Thank you guy with the awesome name!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






forluvofsmoke said:


> Looks like you're on ROLL...LOL!!! I like the ingredients in the filling...lots of fresh flavors...sounds like a winner...and corn cob smoke, man, that's gotta be a smooth and sweet touch for an already great flavor combination.
> 
> I don't see a thing wrong with it, in fact, I can see myself sitting in front of that plate, right now! Looks like a nice dinner, brother!
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric - I think the corn cob really helped blend the flavors nicely. I actually just stumbled upon your post where you did something similar on your grill. I like your idea of freshly grated cheese on top - I was in such a hurry to pig out once I tasted the chicken that the thought never crossed my mind. I will try that out the next time I make this & let you know how it works out. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 21, 2012)

On second thought I may just try that out today with the left over piece. I will report on how it turned out & compare it to what I did last night...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh, that must have been the char-grilled breast over white rice with tomato sauce...had me scratchin' my head for a minute or 2...that was a while back...yeah, that dish could have used some grated cheese...didn't think about it until after the fact. Hey, you'd probably like to do a variation of a smoked chicken and dutch oven rice dish I made a while back...Southwestern theme, with a spicy rub and rice seasoning as well...smoked chix pieces (thighs) over dutch oven cooked (could be stove-top as well, with a heavy pot) rice, carrots, celery and tomatoes with chilies, topped with grated mozz...it's in my signature line towards the bottom, if you're interested...OK the link is HERE.

How'd you make out with the second round? Did you change it up with different fillings, seasonings or smoke?

Eric


----------



## smoking b (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Eric that recipe looks pretty good too! I will give that a try soon as well. I didn't get to do much of anything for my meal tonight - I lost power & just got it back recently. I ended up with just a spicy burger & potatoes on the grill with a side of corn cooked by the light of a storm lantern. I was just getting ready to start a fire when the power came back on.

As soon as I get a chance to try out the cheese I will let you know how it turned out - same with your other recipe. Thanks for the ideas!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edit : found typo


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks good!



~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Dec 22, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks good!
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok Eric I got to try out your cheese idea













PICT0863.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 22, 2012






I first heated up the leftover piece & melted a little provolone on it













PICT0865.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 22, 2012






Put it on a small bed of rice (roughly 1643 or so grains 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) & added some homemade sauce. I added some parmesan cheese on top & just a tiny amount of oregano.













PICT0864.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 22, 2012






Closer view of the food.

Well I must say that it was very good this way as well - thanks for the idea Eric!


----------

